# Bow fishing reel/combo



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

For sale, bow fishing reel with biscuit rest. No arrows with it. $30 located northern Ashland county
Text 4199088675 with questions or inquiries
















Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegilla killa (Feb 17, 2012)

Sold. Thanks!

Sent from my moto z4 using Tapatalk


----------

